# Bilder zu euren Nicks



## Schnick und Schnack (21 Juli 2008)

inspiriert von einem anderen Forum

_Lasst uns jeweils das erste Bild posten, welches bei Google Bilder unter euerm Nick angezeigt wird.
_
könnt aber auch einfach die lustigsten posten.

auf gehts


----------



## Ralle (21 Juli 2008)

Dein erstes Bild ist ja eigentlich:






*ROFL*


----------



## doublecee (21 Juli 2008)

sau cool ...mein altes nummernschild *ROFL*


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (21 Juli 2008)

*Bin nicht so reich wie ihr alle denkt ;-)*

Ich bin nicht wirklich so reich wie ihr alle denkt ;-). Reich war ich gestern, heute habe ich mein Heizöl bezahlt. Wohl dem, der's noch kann:sm16:.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Hmmm,
bei mir ist das langweilig,
da kommt nur das Bild das hier auch zu sehen ist.
http://images.google.com/images?client=safari&rls=de-de&q=Unimog-HeizeR&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Homer79 (22 Juli 2008)

man hätt es sich denken könnnen...


----------



## Tapio Bearking (22 Juli 2008)




----------



## Approx (22 Juli 2008)

Wird wohl n Absturz gewesen sein, oder ein Bombenabwurf, hihi.


----------



## Junior (22 Juli 2008)

Und das obwohl ich eine tiefe Abneigung gegen diesen Gourmettempel habe.


----------



## crash (22 Juli 2008)

*Ressourcenverschwendung*




das hätte man aber auch sinnvoller verwenden können. 
schade drum!


----------



## Waelder (22 Juli 2008)

*Waelder*

Tja ich kann mich mit nix aufwendigem brüsten :







Schön gell ;-)

@Ralle 
Hast du mal mit deinem Namen gegoogelt ? Das siebte Bild ist hammerhart


----------



## Tapio Bearking (22 Juli 2008)

@Ralle / 7.Bild: *ACK*


----------



## Ralle (22 Juli 2008)

Tapio Bearking schrieb:


> @Ralle / 7.Bild: *ACK*



 Die fand ich auch lustig, aber ich bike nur mit Motor .


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Juli 2008)

Noch ist das *erste Bild* ziemlich zutreffend (den Grund der Freude sieht man *hier*).

Aber ich strebe eindeutig *Nr. 5* an.


----------



## johnij (22 Juli 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Noch ist das *erste Bild* ziemlich zutreffend (den Grund der Freude sieht man *hier*).
> 
> Aber ich strebe eindeutig *Nr. 5* an.


 
Tja ein Bierbauch: vor 150 Jahren wärst du der König des Frankenlandes *g  

johnij


----------



## dani (22 Juli 2008)

*Viel Spass mit Windoof*


----------



## kolbendosierer (22 Juli 2008)

Na dann, bei mir auch nix Interessantes.

Wenn ich nach kolbendosierer suche steht mein benutzerbild an 4. Stelle. 

lol

Robert


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Juli 2008)

Wie verstehe ich das denn ??????

http://images.google.de/images?gbv=2&hl=de&q=Lipperlandstern&btnG=Bilder-Suche



Alles schräge Vögel aus dem Forum ;o)


----------



## Waelder (22 Juli 2008)

*@dani*

@dani
He Banane warumm nimmst du nicht das Zweite Bild ? Merkt doch keiner 

@schnick und schnack
Wir müssen die Bilder ein wenig variabler gestalten an 258725er Stelle wär noch eins für mich 

Ähhnd don´t call it schnitzel mit Ketchup !

Gruss der echte Schnack


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (22 Juli 2008)

@ Waelder
Ther is only Platz for one real Fleischkäs on this Planet.
The räschd you can call Wurschtsalat mit Brot.

Man kann doch auch das witzigste Bild posten.

Noch einer zum Thema







The only real Schnick


----------



## jabba (22 Juli 2008)

Wie nicht anders zu erwarten.


----------



## zotos (22 Juli 2008)

Nr.1:





Nr.2:


----------



## Approx (22 Juli 2008)

Wow zotos! sach ma, spielt der rechte Herr auf dem oberen Bild gerade Taschenbillard?? ;-) Oder ist das ein Hausmeister mit nem rieeesigen "Schlüsselbund" in der Tasche?

Greez Appro


----------



## nade (22 Juli 2008)

Wie nicht anderst zu erwarten:






Schon etwas verwirrender, aber gut gemacht:






Das hier hat mir irgentwie gefallen.


----------



## dani (22 Juli 2008)

*@waelder*

@waelder: Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl (aber in klein)

Hier die 2





Hier die 20





Und last but not least


----------



## Maxl (22 Juli 2008)

mhm, neee lieber nicht
nr.1 





nr. 2


----------



## OB1 (23 Juli 2008)

*ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*


----------



## Skywalker (23 Juli 2008)

*Noch ein Jediritter...*

Nr.1





eigentlich sollte es der sein 

Nr. 4





Möge die Macht mit Euch sein... :TOOL:


----------



## himbeergeist (23 Juli 2008)

Nummer 1 bei google und Nummer2 bei alltheweb


----------



## Oberchefe (23 Juli 2008)

http://www.zusam-valley-ranch.de/me...2301/2005_02_26_Frauenstetten_Riegels~-~2.jpg wobei die meisten Bilder aus SPS-Foren bzw. Chip stammen.


----------



## johnij (24 Juli 2008)

Du lieber Himmel

ROFLMAO

johnij


----------



## johnij (24 Juli 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## marcelunddennis (24 Juli 2008)

Dann doch lieber das!


----------



## johnij (24 Juli 2008)

marcelunddennis schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber das!


 
Gruppen_6x mit Funktechnik


----------



## FvE (24 Juli 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Gruppen_6x mit Funktechnik


 
Wenn das Deine Vorstellung von Gruppensex ist, tust Du mir leid *ROFL*

Gruss
FVE


----------



## Waelder (24 Juli 2008)

*der xler*

Ich werd nicht... johnij hat immer nur mit xx..en zu tun 

was dass wohl bedeuten mag ?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 Juli 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


 

Wenn ich den Name bei Google eingeben kommen umheimlich viele Bilder vom HIRN.....

*ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*


----------



## vierlagig (24 Juli 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Name bei Google eingeben kommen umheimlich viele Bilder vom HIRN.....
> 
> *ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*



das ist ein fehler in der matrix


----------



## johnij (24 Juli 2008)

Waelder schrieb:


> Ich werd nicht... johnij hat immer nur mit xx..en zu tun
> 
> was dass wohl bedeuten mag ?


 

 X köennte einen Platzhalter, Gleichungsvariable, "Scheiß egal" oder
 es ist mir Wurst , was viele denken, weil ich Nix zum Schreiben habe 

johnij


----------



## vierlagig (24 Juli 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> es ist mir Wurst , was viele denken, weil ich Nix zum Schreiben habe



man könnte sagen:

wenn man nichts zu sagen hat einfach mal ruhig bleiben

ODER

*wenn man mal wieder keine ahnung hat einfach mal die fresse halten*

(frei nach dieter nuhr)


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 Juli 2008)

Ach ... ist das schön ....


----------



## vierlagig (24 Juli 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ach ... ist das schön ....



2 und 6 ja, hat was


----------



## Approx (24 Juli 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Name bei Google eingeben kommen umheimlich viele Bilder vom HIRN.....
> 
> *ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*



Hab mal nachgesehen:
Es geht um ein KATZEN-Hirn!


----------



## johnij (24 Juli 2008)

Approx schrieb:


> Hab mal nachgesehen:
> Es geht um ein KATZEN-Hirn!


 

Eine Katze hat immerhin einen besseren IQ als Du*ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*

johnij


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 Juli 2008)

@johnij:
Ich finde solche Äußerungen und die dauernden Angriffe der anderen Benutzer nicht angebracht. Dies wirft ein schlechtes Bild auf das Forum. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es anderen genau so geht. Wir wollen hier (überwiegend) fachlich diskutieren. Aber dabei die anderen immer so behandeln, wie wir selbst behandelt werden wollen.


----------



## pylades (24 Juli 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> @johnij:
> Ich finde solche Äußerungen und die dauernden Angriffe der anderen Benutzer nicht angebracht. Dies wirft ein schlechtes Bild auf das Forum. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es anderen genau so geht. Wir wollen hier (überwiegend) fachlich diskutieren. Aber dabei die anderen immer so behandeln, wie wir selbst behandelt werden wollen.



*ACK*

Ein bischen Spass sollte sein, aber johnijs Äusserungen sind mir teilweise
auch zu derb.

Pylades


----------



## thomass5 (24 Juli 2008)

http://images.google.com/images?um=1&hl=en&client=safari&rls=de-de&q=Thomass5&btnG=Search+Images
http://images.google.de/images?hl=de&q=Thomass5&btnG=Bilder-Suche&gbv=2


----------



## Approx (24 Juli 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Eine Katze hat immerhin einen besseren IQ als Du*ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*
> 
> johnij


 
Wie bist Du denn drauf?
Solche Sprüche hört man eigentlich nur von Teenagern mit weiten Hosen, schrägem Cappy und lautem Handy...
Komm mal klar, Du Vogel!


----------



## vierlagig (24 Juli 2008)

Approx schrieb:


> Solche Sprüche hört man eigentlich nur von Teenagern mit weiten Hosen, schrägem Cappy und lautem Handy...



er ist ja noch jung und wenn ich mir manche siemens-sachen so genauer betrachte frag ich mich schon, ob da wirklich erwachsene leute drauf kommen können


----------



## nade (25 Juli 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> er ist ja noch jung und wenn ich mir manche siemens-sachen so genauer betrachte frag ich mich schon, ob da wirklich erwachsene leute drauf kommen können


Frei nach Ü-Ei Niveau... Spannung...Funktion.. und Spaß....... 3 Dinge auf einmal? Das geht nu wirklich nicht


> Zitat von johnij  Beitrag anzeigen
> Eine Katze hat immerhin einen besseren IQ als Du
> 
> johnij


Also der Spruch hat Nivea von einem Verputzer, Dachdecker, Klemptner/Heizer (Heizungsbauer, nicht Unimogheizer. )
Kommt etwas zu trocken rüber, und trotz dem wegrollenden Smiley fehlt da die wahre Erkennung des Scherzes, der es sein soll. Halt einer der wenigen Späße, die da besser rüberkommen, wenn "live".
Und Aprox


> Solche Sprüche hört man eigentlich nur von Teenagern mit weiten Hosen, schrägem Cappy und lautem Handy...


 Solche Leute werden auch als Hopser bezeichnet, und die Hosen weil beim Aufmachen vom Gürtel runterfallen, als Schnellscheißerhosen.
Zudem mußt ich auch mal gesagt bekommen, nein bin keiner der Gattung, das dies "US-Knastmode" ist.


----------



## johnij (25 Juli 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> @johnij:
> Ich finde solche Äußerungen und die dauernden Angriffe der anderen Benutzer nicht angebracht. Dies wirft ein schlechtes Bild auf das Forum. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es anderen genau so geht. Wir wollen hier (überwiegend) fachlich diskutieren. Aber dabei die anderen immer so behandeln, wie wir selbst behandelt werden wollen.


 
Nur mal zur Info,es war mal keine Beleidigung,was mir viele hier unterstellen wollen. 
Es scheint, manche verstehen nada Spass.
Es ist mir aber egal.


johnij


----------



## vierlagig (25 Juli 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Nur mal zur Info,es war mal keine Beleidigung,was mir viele hier unterstellen wollen.
> Es scheint, manche verstehen nada Spass.
> Es ist mir aber egal.
> 
> ...



wenn du mal entwickler bist, dann ist mal deine art mal gar nicht mal so
 komisch wie du mal denkst das sie mal war, mal machen hier einige mal
 nen mal spaß mit aber mal is dann mal auch schluß herr mal entwickler -
 verstehste?

ich meine: es gibt hier und auch in anderen foren immer wieder mal
 reibereien, aber ich könnte selbst mit funkdoc, wenn er denn auch dazu
 bereit wäre, ein bier trinken ohne ihn an hals zu springen und ihn zu
 würgen - bei dir bin ich mir da mal nicht so sicher


----------



## johnij (25 Juli 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wenn du mal entwickler bist, dann ist mal deine art mal gar nicht mal so
> komisch wie du mal denkst das sie mal war, mal machen hier einige mal
> nen mal spaß mit aber mal is dann mal auch schluß herr mal entwickler -
> verstehste?
> ...


 
Dass ich ein Entwickler oder Strassenkehrer bin, ist wurst
Merkest du nicht, dass Du das Thema abweichst  ?.
Mir ging es nämlich um den Witz.
Man kann die Welt nicht änderen aber sich selbst.
Deine Art und Weise ist nicht die idealste.
Du verhälst Dich, als ob du der Stellvertreter dieses Forums wärst.
Ich bin mittlerweile an  sowas gewöhnt.


johnij


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Juli 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Mir ging es nämlich um den Witz.


Um welchen Witz? Ich habe keinen gesehen. Eine Aussage, dass eine Katze mehr Hirn hat als ein anderer Forumsbenutzer ist für mich nicht witzig sondern primitiv. Und dies war ja nicht die erste Äußerung auf diesem Niveau.


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 Juli 2008)

@Johnij:
Herzlichen Glückwunsch ... fängst du jetzt schon an, die anderen Forums-Benutzer auch noch gegen dich aufzubringen ? Ich halte es da wie Rainer - so etwas hat nach meiner Meinung nicht mal im Stammtisch etwas zu suchen ...
Und immer dran denken ... wir kochen alle nur mit Wasser ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## johnij (25 Juli 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Johnij:
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch ... fängst du jetzt schon an, die anderen Forums-Benutzer auch noch gegen dich aufzubringen ? Ich halte es da wie Rainer - so etwas hat nach meiner Meinung nicht mal im Stammtisch etwas zu suchen ...
> Und immer dran denken ... wir kochen alle nur mit Wasser ...
> 
> ...


 

@LL.

Noch mal, ich möchte niemandem zu Nahe treten

Es ist besser , wenn wir diese  Diskussion schließen.

johnij


----------



## Perfektionist (25 Juli 2008)

hmm...

wenn ich da Post #31 bis #40 anschau, was dann in "Fresse halten" gipfelt, so kann ich das Niveau nur darin erkennen, dass da NUHR zitiert wurde ...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 Juli 2008)

Die Idee zu diesem Tread war genial, selten so gelacht

Schnick und Schnack vielen Dank, auch wenn es zu meinem Nick keine Bilder gibt. 

Warum allerdings in letzter Zeit so mancher Tread in eine Schlacht zwischen 4L und Jonniy ausarten muss, verstehe ich nicht.

Macht Euch doch einen eigenen Tread auf

4L <-> Jonnyi

und prügelt Euch da. 

Dann haben die anderen User die Change diesen auf die Ignorliste zu schieben.

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 Juli 2008)

......früher sind solche Threads im Giftschrank (SV) gelandet.......


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 Juli 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ......früher sind solche Threads im Giftschrank (SV) gelandet.......



Und genau das wäre doch schade, wo doch alles so spassig angefangen hat *ROFL*

Gruss 
Audsuperuser


----------



## Drain (25 Juli 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Die Idee zu diesem Tread war genial, selten so gelacht
> 
> Schnick und Schnack vielen Dank


*ACK*

Bei mir wirds aber leider etwas unappetitlich.
http://images.google.de/images?gbv=2&hl=de&q=drain&btnG=Bilder-Suche

Grüße Drain


----------



## Perfektionist (25 Juli 2008)

*unspektakulär*

so langweilig ...


----------



## OHGN (25 Juli 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> so langweilig ...


In Punkto Langweiligkeit kann ich noch einen draufsetzen...:sm13:
.


----------



## forendiva (25 Juli 2008)

kein scheiß:


----------



## MW (25 Juli 2008)

warum nur kommen bei meinem Nick hauptsächlich Elektrische Geräte, versteh ich mal grad garnicht ROFLMAO


Soviele Windräder


----------



## kermit (25 Juli 2008)

Treffer Nr. 1 ist uninteressant - aber ein paar interessante sind auf Seite 1


----------



## zotos (26 Juli 2008)

Kermit:


----------



## seeba (26 Juli 2008)

Passt doch ganz gut oder.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (26 Juli 2008)

Frage am Rande? Vielleicht kennt sich jemand von Euch da aus

Ist es legal, Bilder so wie in diesem Tread ins Forum zu stellen, oder muss man gleich Angst haben, dass ein übereifriger Anwalt Abmahnbriefe verschickt? :sw9:

Gruss

Audsuperuser


----------



## Solaris (26 Juli 2008)

Vielleicht ist Schnick und Schnack ein Anwalt und schreibt schon fleißig

*ROFL*


----------



## kermit (26 Juli 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Kermit:


 
wem wohl das Ärmchen in der Sockenpuppe gehört? Jim Henson? oder?


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (27 Juli 2008)

*Stellungnahme*

So nun hab ich auch die letzte Adresse von euch Verbrechern herausgefunden. Die Gerichtsvorladungen lass ich nächste Woche raus. 
Ne Spass beiseite.
Denke nicht dass da ein Problem bestehen sollte. Gerade bei nur verlinkten Bilder erst recht nicht. Seh nix illegales. Is ja im eigentlichen Sinne nur ein Suchergebnis welches andernen mitgeteilt wird.

Noch ein Danke an alle die diesen fred gerettet haben. Fands schade was zeitweise hierdrinne abging. Werd meine eigene Meinung dazu auch weglassen. Jeder war mal ein Newbie. 
Also auf ein weiterhin langes Bestehen dieses freds. 
Macht Spass 

Gruss Schnick und Schnack


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (27 Juli 2008)

Doch noch was gefunden


----------



## himbeergeist (27 Juli 2008)

So so, du wäres dann der nette Herr mit der Krawatte.*ROFL*


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (27 Juli 2008)

HiHi

Möchte niemandem auf den Schlips treten, auch niemandem auf dem Bild.
Aber mann darf nicht grundsätzlich davon ausgehen das Forumsmitglieder männlich sind. Wenn ich mich morgens unter der Woche bzw im speziellen am Wochenende im Spiegel betrachte, hab ich das Gefühl, die Nette Dame, zweite von links, hat den Typisches Softwareentwickler/Inbetriebnehmer-Gesichtsausdruck.

Gruss Anis


----------



## himbeergeist (27 Juli 2008)

Naja, irgendwie hast Du Recht. Ich denke aber die dritte von links, typisch sind Block, Stift und ein verschmitztes Lächeln........


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (27 Juli 2008)

Kann auch sehr gut sein, oder Dame ganz rechts, ganze Party geplant und organisiert aber aufem Bild ist die Geschäftsleitung.


----------



## ASEGS (27 Juli 2008)

Schnick und Schnack schrieb:


> Denke nicht dass da ein Problem bestehen sollte. Gerade bei nur verlinkten Bilder erst recht nicht. Seh nix illegales. Is ja im eigentlichen Sinne nur ein Suchergebnis welches andernen mitgeteilt wird.


 

Hallo Schnick und Schnack!

Dem ist nach meinem Kenntnisstand leider nicht so! Dieses Thema denke ich hatten wir schon einmal hier... oder?
Wie dem auch sei. Man sollte sich zumindest im Vorfeld die Einwilligung vom Urheber einholen. Sonst könnte Schadensersatz drohen. 
Ja stimmt, es ist kleinkarriert, aber ist nun einmal so.

Gruß
ASEGS


----------



## nade (27 Juli 2008)

Schnick und Schnack schrieb:


> Kann auch sehr gut sein, oder Dame ganz rechts, ganze Party geplant und organisiert aber aufem Bild ist die Geschäftsleitung.



Und dazu ein dickes*ROFL* der war gut.
http://www.junior.ch/bilder/hugverlag/ansprechspartner/geschaeftsleitung.gif

http://static.twoday.net/herold/images/blabla.jpg


----------



## Markus (28 Juli 2008)

hehe... geile idee - ich mache das später sauber wenn ich zeit und lust habe...


1.







2.






3.


----------



## diabolo150973 (28 Juli 2008)

*Der Puppenspieler*



kermit schrieb:


> wem wohl das Ärmchen in der Sockenpuppe gehört? Jim Henson? oder?



Such mal nach "Rene Marik" bei "youtube" und schau Dir die Folge mit Kermit an...

Ich sage nur: "Mein lieber Freund..."


----------



## Eliza (29 Juli 2008)

*Oha...*

Viel Spaß Jungs :

http://images.google.de/images?sour...z=1T4HPNN_de___DE218&q=Eliza&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Waelder (29 Juli 2008)

*@schnick und schnack*

mach doch mal ein Bild von deiner netten Arbeitskollegin in den Post. Wär doch ein wenig abwechslung? *ROFL*

The real Schnack


----------



## johnij (29 Juli 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> Viel Spaß Jungs :
> 
> http://images.google.de/images?sour...z=1T4HPNN_de___DE218&q=Eliza&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi


 

Ich sag dazu gar nix

Sonst gibt es Ärger Zuhause 

johnij


----------



## johnij (29 Juli 2008)

*johnij?????????ß*

http://images.google.de/images?hl=de&q=johnij&lr=lang_de&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi

LL und Zotos sind dabei

johnij


----------



## zotos (29 Juli 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> http://images.google.de/images?hl=de&q=johnij&lr=lang_de&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi
> 
> LL und Zotos sind dabei
> 
> johnij



Ich hätte jetzt eher den Avatar vom Kollegen Vierlagig erwartet ;o)


----------



## johnij (30 Juli 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt eher den Avatar vom Kollegen Vierlagig erwartet ;o)


 

Man vermisst irgednwie den 4L *ROFL**ROFL*

johnij


----------



## Perfektionist (30 Juli 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Man vermisst irgednwie den 4L *ROFL**ROFL*
> 
> johnij


 
jau, der ist entweder seit Montag Mittag im Urlaub , oder hat mal tatsächlich Arbeit ausserhalb seines Büros


----------



## johnij (30 Juli 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> jau, der ist entweder seit Montag Mittag im Urlaub , oder hat mal tatsächlich Arbeit ausserhalb seines Büros


 

Höffentlich nicht bei ROFLMAO


----------



## kermit (30 Juli 2008)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Such mal nach "Rene Marik" bei "youtube" und schau Dir die Folge mit Kermit an...
> 
> Ich sage nur: "Mein lieber Freund..."


oh ja, der Rene hat da ein paar schöne Charaktere kreiert
betr. "Mein lieber Freund..." hab ich jetzt allerdings nicht spontan gesehen/gehört/verstanden ... muss ich nochmal reinschaun


----------



## diabolo150973 (30 Juli 2008)

kermit schrieb:


> oh ja, der Rene hat da ein paar schöne Charaktere kreiert
> betr. "Mein lieber Freund..." hab ich jetzt allerdings nicht spontan gesehen/gehört/verstanden ... muss ich nochmal reinschaun



http://youtube.com/watch?v=Jpp_Zobu8m0

Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## kermit (30 Juli 2008)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Jpp_Zobu8m0
> 
> Viel Spaß!!!
> --------------------
> Ich kann nur zu einer Person am Tag nett sein. Heute ist nicht Dein Tag...und morgen sieht es auch nicht besser aus!!!


Danke, jetz is alles klar *LOL* (bei den vielen Videos ist das gar nicht so leicht, spontan das richtige mit genau dem Vortrag zu finden).

Gott sei Dank, heute war mein Tag


----------



## Roos (4 August 2008)

mmh das ist von mir.....


----------

